# Problem beim Angelquest



## Knuddelbearli (7. Januar 2008)

Versuche nun schon seid über ner Stunde endlich den Fisch Feralas Ahi zu fangen. Habe bereits über 200 Fische an Land gezogen aber er lässt immer noch auf sich warten. Hab es bei folgenden Koords versucht.
73 35
75 42
74 40
74 49

Ist echt zum Läuse melken ...


----------



## matic (7. Januar 2008)

Bin jetzt zwar nicht Ingame und kann nicht nachschauen wo du angelst, aber ich kann dir mit gutem Gewissen sagen, dass dieser "Feralas Ahi" nicht in dem See, der südlich von Camp Mojache (stimmt?) liegt, zu angeln ist! Die Quest habe ich gestern gemacht. Du musst die Straße westlich reiten bis zum Wasserfall, dort ist dann ein kleiner See (irgendwas mit "V") - Den Fisch habe ich beim ersten Wurf geangelt!

Gruß,


----------



## Knuddelbearli (7. Januar 2008)

jap war am falschen ort

oger orcs sind doch alles das selbe ...

hat aber auch 28 mal auswerfen gedauert bis ich ihn hatte


----------



## -MH-Elron (12. Januar 2008)

Den "Feralas Ahi" kann man meines Wissens ausschließlich in dem kleinen See in "Verdantis" (liegt direkt am Weg durch Feralas, im Nordwestens des Gebietes) angeln.


----------

